# VIP722K remote



## pattigod (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can program the #1 remote aux. to also control #2? Also can you do the same so #2 can also control #1? 
We just upgraded to 2 VIP722K receivers. All 4 channels can be accessed from all 3 tv's in the house. One in the bedroom,one in living room and the last tv is in my office in the basement. It would be nice to be able to control all channels from all locations.
If this is not possible I assume I will need to purchase 8 more remotes.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

A 5.x / 6.x (x not a zero), or 21.0 remote can generate IR in the Aux position to control TV1 of a Duo receiver. You would need IR repeaters in the distant rooms to control TV1 "remotely". TV1 can, and TV2 must (an purchased adapter exception), be controlled via UHF Pro remote (6.x or 21.0). Such a UHF Pro remote could be used to control a 722k in that room by programming its Sat mode to be TV2 and Aux to be TV1 for the local receiver. 

That same UHF Pro remote can also be used control either TV1/TV2 in Sat mode, but it isn't easy to change between 722k's or between TV1/TV2. For TV1/TV2, you'd have to program the remote address of Sat mode and change the key at the bottom of the remote. On a 6.x, you can't just flip the key over but need to either use a different key, or change the switch below the plastic key manually (tip of the key works, but you can't reinsert the key without changing the switch).

If a UHF Pro remote is set to control TV2 of 722A, you can change it to control TV2 of 722B with a change of Remote address. For 6.x remotes, you could the A/B range switch but 21.0 change that based on Odd/Even addresses so the best bet is to use a unique address for all 4 outputs.

Although possible to use 6.x to control any one of the 4 outputs in Sat mode, you'd be better off to have a 21.0 at each TV location and change the Sat address and flip the key at the bottom for TV1/TV2. Address would matter some, but for memory purposes:
722A TV1 - Address 1 and TV1 key
722A TV2 - Address 2 and TV2 key
722B TV1 - Address 3 and TV1 key
722B TV2 - Address 4 and TV2 key

How many additional remotes will depend on whether you are willing to program Sat mode to change from TV1 on 722A to TV2 on 722B, or want one remote for 722A, one for 722B, etc. Or if you are willing to walk to another room to fetch the remote that controls that output.


----------



## JoeKL (Jul 26, 2010)

That was impressive but very complicated. This looks like a good issue for Dish's next gen hardware to tackle - I'd love to have universal feeds to all TV locations in the home with a unified control system.


----------

